
Google tests ads-only result pages - vincent_s
https://s3.amazonaws.com/images.seroundtable.com/00001174-1557229553.png
======
vincent_s
Background info: [https://www.seroundtable.com/google-search-hmm-the-
results-f...](https://www.seroundtable.com/google-search-hmm-the-results-for-
your-search-27525.html)

